# First job of the day on a Monday



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

A landlord called me at 6 am and said one of his tenants was reporting a slow drain. He said it would be a quick in and out job. Being a genius I figured I could fit it in at 7 am and not mess up my schedule for the day...4 hours of pulling roots and I finally got it open. Notice the actual stick in the second photo.

Obviously there is a major root intrusion(s) in the line. He refused to pay for a camera inspection. He said he would call me next time it happens. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

WELL DONE SIR! That's something to mount on the wall of the shop once it backs out in the sun!


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

What machine is that in the picture with you? Is it a ridgid?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

WashingtonPlung said:


> What machine is that in the picture with you? Is it a ridgid?


Ridgid? As far as I know ridgid doesn't make a sled.


----------



## QuadraPlex Nick (Oct 13, 2011)

That looks like a Gorlitz GO 62 or GO 68.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Gorlitz GO 62. 90% of my jobs I do solo so its much easier to use a machine that is 100' of 5/8 cable when I can.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Still don't like the slop and mess open drums make. That ones not, but I don't care for them. Personal issue I guess.


----------



## QuadraPlex Nick (Oct 13, 2011)

Open drum machines are much better at keeping cable clean and preventing premature cable failure from marinating in the acid water you pull back from a sewer. Also being in southern California, the heat makes it so you really need to clean your cable well after you do a job, or you get that yummy hot sewer smell in your truck. We also have a machine with variable speed DC motor that allows you to turn the cartridge rotation down to 60 rpm, so you don't get the splatter when starting it up on cable retrieval.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

QuadraPlex Nick said:


> Open drum machines are much better at keeping cable clean and preventing premature cable failure from marinating in the acid water you pull back from a sewer. Also being in southern California, the heat makes it so you really need to clean your cable well after you do a job, or you get that yummy hot sewer smell in your truck. We also have a machine with variable speed DC motor that allows you to turn the cartridge rotation down to 60 rpm, so you don't get the splatter when starting it up on cable retrieval.


How bout an intro greeny! Open drums turn a nice bathroom into a murder scene in a very short time.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

QuadraPlex Nick said:


> Also being in southern California, the heat makes it so you really need to clean your cable well after you do a job, or you get that yummy hot sewer smell in your truck.


One of my accounts is a sushi restaurant, my Spartan 100 makes the van smell like dead fish for a day or two after clearing drains in the sushi bar area. Hot summer days intensifies that horrible smell.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> One of my accounts is a sushi restaurant, my Spartan 100 makes the van smell like dead fish for a day or two after clearing drains in the sushi bar area. Hot summer days intensifies that horrible smell.


You just bought memories about an Asian super market somewhere in SD. Fish scales and black sludge. Eight hours with a 4018. Took a couple of washes for my clothes boots and me to get rid of the smell.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...


----------

